# Kurzweil micropiano



## vintagevictims (Oct 28, 2019)

Good morning
you are great expert of sound.
I have micropiano kurzweil same sound sp76/88
what is your opinion about this module?
thanks
iacopo


----------



## Rob (Oct 29, 2019)

Tried to use one on a gig many years ago, but I wasn't happy at all. Sound was inexpressive, cold, particularly in the p-pp range... actually I don't think there was a true p layer, it just sounded like the volume was the only change. I greatly preferred roland's P330, despite its fakeness, or P55...


----------



## JamieLang (Oct 29, 2019)

This place is making me think of 1994 all over again...Micropiano….P55...all MIDI projects(another thread)...really the important part is what YOU think of it--if, it speaks well under your fingers--that's the only thing that really matters.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 30, 2019)

Back then I auditioned the Micropiano, the Emu Proformance, the Ensoniq piano module, and (believe it or not) the Roland MKS-20.

I loved the way the MKS-20 sits in a mix, but it does not sound like a piano. At least not at the same level as others.

I liked the Ensoniq (can't even remember the name), but the first two I tried had reliability issues. 

Of the bunch the MicroPiano was probably closest to what I considered a "real" piano - but it did not sit well in the mix either live or in the studio. Not sure if I was doing something wrong, but I just could not get it to work musically.

And then there was the Emu - it came in second in terms of sound - not off by a lot, but the sound sat perfectly in every mix where I tried it. No effort on my part! Then came the Proformance+, which included a bunch of other keyboards (organ, electric piano, etc) and a patch that sounded oddly similar to the MKS-20. So I upgraded (back then upgraded meant replacing an EEPROM).

I still have the Proformance+ sitting in a box somewhere. Last spring I hooked it up - can't believe what we settled for back then, and yet all of these things were a big step forward.

Unless I wanted a specific sound (e.g. the MKS-20) I wouldn't buy any of them today.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 30, 2019)

I have one. It's good.


----------



## steveo42 (Oct 31, 2019)

Still have mine. Used it for many, many years for live gigs along with an Ensoniq KS-32... At the time, it had a great piano sound and of course the state of the art Kurzweil string sound.. However like others said, it doesn't sit well in a mix although as solo it sounds fantastic, for the time... One thing not mentioned is the playability was excellent which wasn't the case for most of the romplers back then. I still have mine but things have come a long way since those days.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Oct 31, 2019)

I still have mine and some of the sounds are pretty good considering the age and amount of memory in the unit. One thing that always bugged me is that you can spend time selecting a favorite piano and tweaking in the reverb settings but after you power it down everything goes back to the same powerup defaults. For the price of the unit they should have sprung for a little NVM.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 31, 2019)

Sounds decayed too fast for me.
But if you’re playing Ragtime or Barrel House Blues where you rarely need a half note, it’s pretty good.


----------

